# The Augen Ereader



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnJU3vmogiE&feature=player_embedded

http://www.the-ebook-reader.com/ This

It looks alright, I mean its still LCD so its a no for me. I like the notepad feature though.


----------



## RowdysMom (Aug 2, 2010)

If it had e-ink it would be a good little ereader for the price.


----------

